
“Losing an hour of sleep impacts my work significantly.” - John Carmack - staunch
https://mobile.twitter.com/ID_AA_Carmack/status/932592469971296256
======
danblick
"Just sleep a little faster." \- Arnold Schwarzenegger

[https://youtu.be/1g2ntIN7JuY](https://youtu.be/1g2ntIN7JuY)

------
fahayekwasright
It’s true. We should all avoid alarms and sleep until we feel rested. Why
don’t we do that?

~~~
anotheryou
\- cooperation (working at the same time helps)

\- out of tune bodies because of artificial light (I tend to days longer than
24h. When left alone I will at some point stay awake til sunrise, than maybe
try to skip the nights sleep and end up falling asleep at 3pm anyways)

\- stupid bureaucracy

In any way, even with a job keeping my clock straight, I'd very much welcome
the option to sleep until 11am or something. I'm still not a morning person
after all...

~~~
fahayekwasright
Same for me... I sometimes sleep 12 hours a night, sometimes 0. Having worked
remotely with flex time for the last 5 years, I have to say, it isn’t that
hard to communicate with colleagues even without a set schedule. People are
almost always awake at noon.

